# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Junho 2017



## Gilmet (1 Jun 2017 às 10:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2017 às 12:34)

Bons dias .

Hoje está pior ...já escalda ,com 30.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

Boas ...como tal...pela tarde nuvens de calor ...já vão fazendo sombra ,.com 31.1ºC .


----------



## Nickname (1 Jun 2017 às 15:50)

Média das máximas e mínimas (em ºC) do mês passado, dados do ipma e de alguma estações do wunderground, mais um mês bem acima da média no que às máximas diz respeito.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2017 às 17:34)

Boas ...as nuvens já fugiram ...só ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2017 às 19:09)

Boas ...a brisa já em movimento ...já vai varrendo o ar ,com 29.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

Boas...a brisa ainda presente...abrir janelas ...casa já está tipo fornalha ,com 23.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.9ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2017 às 11:04)

Bons dias .

Presente ...com 26.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (2 Jun 2017 às 11:28)

Trás-os-Montes,
ontem ainda assisti a um pequeno foco de precipitação a sudeste de Mogadouro, pelas 17h30! 

Por agora, céu limpo e mais uma mínima amena, *11,7ºC* na minha estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2017 às 12:17)

Boas...mais ,com 28.2ºC...até queima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

Boas...boa brisa já a correr ...depois mais uma tarde ..os próximos dias parecem ser melhores de servir ,com 23.2ºC...a ficar bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2017 às 21:18)

Boas...noite bem arejada e a brisa já a passar pelo meio da casa ...a casa já estava um forno ,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jun 2017 às 22:41)

Boas...brisa presente ,com 19.1ºC 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## Serrano (3 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

18.4°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2017 às 11:20)

Bons dias .

Muito sol e hoje ambiente menos quente ,com 22.2ºC e uma ligeira brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2017 às 13:29)

Boas ...brisa de WNW presente ,com 25.1ºC...nada mau .


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jun 2017 às 18:14)

*Mogadouro...        *






FlyWeather


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2017 às 18:27)

Boas...muito bom fim de tarde...boa brisa a correr ,com 23.4ºC...nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

Boas...hoje um final de tarde saudável ,com 22.0ºC...bom grande .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2017 às 20:57)

Boas...com 19.5ºC...já nem lembro de ver uma temperaturas destas a esta hora ...do melhor....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jun 2017 às 22:12)

Boas...mais fresco...com 17.7ºC 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (4 Jun 2017 às 10:40)

Manhã ventosa no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 16.7°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2017 às 19:48)

Boas...mais um dia agradavel...cá dos meus ...final de tarde bem arejado ,com 21.1ºC...boa temperatura...mas isto dura sempre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jun 2017 às 21:26)

Boas...boa brisa e fresca a correr ,com 17.4ºC 45%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jun 2017 às 23:24)

Boas. Corre uma brisa fria.

16.9ºC e 56%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2017 às 13:31)

Boas ...sol e boas condições para se andar na rua ainda ...está acabar ,com 25.6ºC...boa temperatura para o passeio da tarde .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2017 às 19:19)

Boas...tarde agradavel para se andar na rua...mais um dia cá dos meus ,com 22.9ºC e continua bem arejado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jun 2017 às 21:54)

Boas...mais fresco e a brisa de WNW mais calma ,com 17.5ºC 45%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (5 Jun 2017 às 23:54)

chuviscos fracos por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde .

Estão acabar os bons dias ...hoje ainda vale ,manhã ainda foi com alguns momentos sem sol...pela tarde passou a céu limpo ,com 24.6ºC e brisa fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

Boas ...céu limpinho ambiente entrar em prê-aquecimento ....amanhã já é sério ,com 28.4ºC e hoje sem brisa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jun 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...hoje ainda tenho direito alguma brisa fresca,com 21.3ºC e 35%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (7 Jun 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia!
Noite com frescura pelo nordeste. Mínima de *8,0ºC*.
Neste momento céu limpo e 20,2ºC. Promete!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

Boas ...acabou-se o sossego ...dias de inferno daqui para a frente ,já está apertar ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2017 às 17:17)

Boas ...agora é sempre a escaldar ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2017 às 19:12)

Boas...dia mais quente do ano ...aqui na zona ,ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 33.5ºC e sem aragem .


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jun 2017 às 22:27)

Boas. Noite agradável, de momento com 26.4ºC e 21%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jun 2017 às 22:39)

Boas ...sossego foi-se vai ser dia e de noite a ser bomberdeado com ar ...noites tropicais já estão na forja ,com 27.0ºC e sem brisa...nem dá para abrir as janelas .

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2017 às 10:30)

Boas ...noite tropical ...nuvens altas a chegar ,não tarda a ficar abafado ,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jun 2017 às 13:38)

O dia segue deprimentemente abafado, temperatura ronda os 28.5ºC

Às 11h estavam 23ºC em Oliveira de Frades com um vento húmido e fresco, assim se manteve até à entrada no antigo ip5 na zona da Penoita , 5/6km para o interior, a caminho de Viseu e já na encosta oriental do Caramulo, estavam uns terríveis 28ºC, à chegada a Viseu baixou um pouco para os 27ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2017 às 13:52)

Boas ...abafado por nuvena altas  que até faz dor de cabeça,com 32.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2017 às 16:23)

Boas ...mais nublado igual abafado ,com 32.0ºC...nem se consegue respirar .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jun 2017 às 17:57)

Nickname disse:


> O dia segue deprimentemente abafado, temperatura ronda os 28.5ºC
> 
> Às 11h estavam 23ºC em Oliveira de Frades com um vento húmido e fresco, assim se manteve até à entrada no antigo ip5 na zona da Penoita , 5/6km para o interior, a caminho de Viseu e já na encosta oriental do Caramulo, estavam uns terríveis 28ºC, à chegada a Viseu baixou um pouco para os 27ºC.



Muito abafado, mesmo. Ainda bem que estou prestes a entrar de férias. Este calor é incompatível com a vida inteligente e com a actividade intelectual.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2017 às 19:04)

Boas...parece que tenho sorte ...um final de tarde mais fresco ...hoje tenho brisa WNW,que já vai varrendo o bafo do dia ...havia de ser sempre assim no verão ,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jun 2017 às 22:39)

Boas...boa brisa para arejar a casa ...bastou dois dias de ...para isto ficar um forno ...miima da noite passada  bateu nos 21.5ºC ,de momento 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

Bons dias .

Dia normal ...mais um dia de aquecimento ,com 25.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 20.6ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2017 às 12:31)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ,com 28.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2017 às 14:02)

Boas ...hoje já com alguma brisa de WNW a querer aparecer ...é um bem divino e espanta os males ,com 29.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2017 às 16:48)

Boas ...a brisa presente...mas ainda a fazer pouco efeito ,ainda com 29.5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jun 2017 às 17:54)

Fim de semana de escapadinha à Beira Baixa... cheguei a Castelo Branco onde ficarei hospedado com 31 graus... pelo que vejo nos modelos vou torrar literalmente...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2017 às 22:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fim de semana de escapadinha à Beira Baixa... cheguei a Castelo Branco onde ficarei hospedado com 31 graus... pelo que vejo nos modelos vou torrar literalmente...


Seja bem vindo há minha cidade ,quanto ao já é normal .Hoje até nem está mau a noite....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jun 2017 às 22:50)

Boas...a brisa a perder força, com o vento a mudar para N e a ficar mais fraco,temperatura a descer mais lentamente,com 21.7ºC e 32%HR.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

Boas ...hoje já vai ser a  sério,já vai 28.6ºC e o vento vai virando para este .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2017 às 13:21)

Boas ...sol bem quente  e ar ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

Boas ... é só ar quente ,com 33.4ºC .


----------



## Nickname (10 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

Começa o martírio, *31ºC* sem uma única aragem.

As perspectivas estão tão baixas, que já só peço que não seja batido o recorde de calor deste mês, 39ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jun 2017 às 18:55)

Dia quente no Sarzedo, com máxima de 32°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

Boas...máxima do ano ,o vento virou para WNW e aumentou...já alguma brisa ,com 31.7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jun 2017 às 19:44)

Boas... dia com muitos kms feitos pela Beira Baixa... saí de Castelo Branco pela fresquinho com 24 graus logo pelas 9:30 da manhã rumo a Monsanto... o céu sempre pouco nublado apenas algumas nuvens altas....de seguida fui até Penha Garcia onde fiquei apaixonado pela paisagem, almocei por lá. Às 14 horas o termómetro (Ford Focus) marcava uns escaldantes 34 graus, pontualmente mais no vale de Idanha a Velha onde fui a seguir. De seguida rumei a Castelo Novo já no concelho do Fundão mais fresco mas mesmo assim muito quente. Neste momento já no hotel bem perto das Docas... só se esta bem com o ac on! Terra quente esta... esta tudo tao seco nesta região e o Verão ainda nem começou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Boas...temperatura ainda em alta...vento fraco,com 27.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## Serrano (11 Jun 2017 às 11:50)

25.4ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2017 às 15:38)

Boas ...já chegou os dias de inferno ,não se pode com ele ,só ar ,com 35.5ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Jun 2017 às 17:06)

Boas... Temperatura 34.3ºC e algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

Boas ...o primeiro dia a passar dos trinta e cinco ...agora é sempre aumentar dia para dia ...tenho a fornaha há porta ,com 35.3ºC...hora perigosa .


----------



## Nickname (11 Jun 2017 às 18:22)

Máxima próxima dos 32ºC na cidade, talvez uns 31ºC por aqui.

O mês segue já bem acima da média, e só irá piorar nos próximos dias

Médias dos primeiros 10 dias de Junho:
Cidade:*27.9ºC 11.5ºC*
Aeródromo:* 25.4ºC 10.7ºC*

O ano passado Junho foi o mês do ano em que maior diferença houve entre as máxima da cidade e do aeródromo (2.7ºC), este ano parece ir no mesmo sentido.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

Boas ...o bafo lá fora ainda muito ,com 33.3ºC ....é de aguentar .


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jun 2017 às 22:35)

Boas.

27.4ºC e 44%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jun 2017 às 22:39)

Boas...noite ainda ...já é normal ,com 26.1ºC e vento fraco de N.

Dados de hoje 18.3ºC / 35.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 12:46)

Boas ...hoje queima a sério ,não se pode andar na rua ...donde cheguei agora ,com 35.0ºC e só ar quente e seco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 14:21)

Boas ...está perigoso lá fora ,com 36.5ºC e vento ...fechado em casa no escuro .


----------



## Z13 (12 Jun 2017 às 16:04)

Boas, hoje estou por Mirandela. Até estala!!! 
36,4ºC às 14h segundo o IPMA...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

Boas ...pelo escuro da casa  e no fresco,lá fora 38.1ºC ,até deve estalar .


----------



## Hitchens (12 Jun 2017 às 16:26)




----------



## Nickname (12 Jun 2017 às 17:14)

O automóvel marcava 36ºC junto ao Rio Pavia, entrando num túnel bastaram 25 segundos para baixar até aos 34ºC.
*35ºC* ao chegar a casa, corre uma ligeira aragem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

Boas ...algumas nuvens de calor a sul ,por aqui ainda está na hora perigosa ,com 37.8ºC .


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

Da Covilhã já se consegue ver as formações ao largo da fronteira com Espanha. A zona de Segura e Monfortinho deve estar interessante neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 19:35)

Boas ...abrasar ainda ,com 37.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

Boas...de espanha parece vir de muito escuro ,com ,vamos esperar,ainda com 33.6ºC .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jun 2017 às 20:47)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 22:01)

Boas...não chegou nada...só nuvens ,vento aumentou de WNW,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Jun 2017 às 22:30)

Boas...está para durar esta noite ,com 30.1ºC e vento de NNW ainda quente ,com 30.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.9ºC / 38.3ºC .


----------



## huguh (12 Jun 2017 às 22:51)

hoje foi assim.. o que ainda virá aí mais? 






a Régua com este micro clima efeito de estufa devia ser alvo de estudo.. 
terem aqui uma estação meteorológica não era mal pensado


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jun 2017 às 23:15)

Boas. A máxima de hoje bateu nos 38.1ºC embora me pareça que este valor foi registado quando o sensor estava com luz solar directa e por isso não corresponde à temp real do ar.

Por agora estão 29.1ºC e 37%hr.


----------



## huguh (13 Jun 2017 às 06:53)

Acordei agora com o barulho da trovoada e chove também um pouco 
Muito vento 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (13 Jun 2017 às 07:20)

Por aqui na "Bila" uma valente trovoada com chuva e vento. A ver se consigo sacar fotos.  Para já sem electricidade.  Só consigo relatar do telemóvel.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jun 2017 às 11:30)

Nenhuma estação do ipma, relativa a este seguimento, atingiu os 40ºC ontem, as mais quentes foram:
Zebreira, Pinhão e Mirandela: *39.7ºC*

Nas principais cidades:

Castelo Branco: *38.5ºC*
Covilhã: *38ºC*
Vila Real: *36.3ºC*
Chaves: *36.1ºC*
Viseu:* 36ºC*
Bragança: *34.7ºC*
Guarda:* 34.1ºC*

Guarda ultrapassou os 33.7ºC, recorde para Junho no período 1971-2000.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2017 às 12:45)

Boas ...hoje a temperatura está mais branda ...ontem foi de mais ,o dia nasceu nublado e mais fresco ,de momento o céu mais limpo,com 29.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2017 às 14:11)

Boas ...mais quente com o vento aumentar de SWW,nuvens médias a chegar de SW,com 32.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2017 às 18:08)

Boas ...hora perigosa ,com 34.6ºC e só ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Boas ,temperatura ainda em alta,com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Jun 2017 às 22:40)

Boas ...ainda tudo a quente ,com 27.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jun 2017 às 23:11)

27.2°C com 36%hr.


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2017 às 12:41)

Boas ...mais um dia ,muita bruma no horizonte...sinal de ,com 31.0ºC e algum vento de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2017 às 14:22)

Boas...mais ,não se pode ,com 32.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jun 2017 às 15:35)

Entretanto o ipma já preve 39ºC para Nelas na sexta e no sábado, (localidade de referência para as máximas de Viseu-cidade, pela minha experiência).

Se considerarmos como meses de Verão todos entre Junho e Setembro, este poderá ser o 3º mês de Verão consecutivo com um novo recorde de máxima(pelo menos  relativo aos normais de 1971-2000) em Viseu-cidade.
Incrível e deprimente ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2017 às 17:49)

Boas ...perigoso ainda ,com 34.5ºC e vento quente .


----------



## Dan (14 Jun 2017 às 19:06)

O dia de hoje já apresentou algum desconforto térmico. Os edifícios já começam a ficar muito quentes e deixar um carro ao sol, nem que seja por poucas umas horas, pode ser uma experiência algo desagradável, a radiação solar é intensa. Fiz umas medições de temperatura em algumas superfícies e as diferenças para a temperatura do ar já são consideráveis. Às 15:20h, com 32,5ºC de temperatura do ar, o asfalto da minha rua marcava 53,8ºC. O parapeito de granito, de uma das minhas janelas, registou um valor de 46ºC. Estes dias assim, cheios de sol e calor, vão deixar os edifícios bastante desconfortáveis.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Jun 2017 às 21:38)

Boas...hoje uma ligeira brisa NW,com 27.1ºC ...vai descendo .


----------



## PedroAfonso (14 Jun 2017 às 23:48)

Dan disse:


> O dia de hoje já apresentou algum desconforto térmico. Os edifícios já começam a ficar muito quentes e deixar um carro ao sol, nem que seja por poucas umas horas, pode ser uma experiência algo desagradável, a radiação solar é intensa. Fiz umas medições de temperatura em algumas superfícies e as diferenças para a temperatura do ar já são consideráveis. Às 15:20h, com 32,5ºC de temperatura do ar, o asfalto da minha rua marcava 53,8ºC. O parapeito de granito, de uma das minhas janelas, registou um valor de 46ºC. Estes dias assim, cheios de sol e calor, vão deixar os edifícios bastante desconfortáveis.


Confere. Quando acordei hoje tinha 28ºC dentro do quarto. As noites não arrefecem o suficiente e como a duração do dia está praticamente no pico pouco tempo sobra para arrefecer as superfícies. Dizer também que entre prédios nem mesmo durante a noite as ruas refrescam.

Entretanto estão agora 23,6º com a humidade a 61% (meteocovilha). Pensar que esta vai ser a noite mais fresca dos próximos dias até faz um bocado de impressão. Vamos ver.


----------



## Serrano (15 Jun 2017 às 10:45)

24.1°C no Sarzedo, depois de uma noite em que a temperatura não baixou de 19°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2017 às 11:45)

Boas ...mais um dia para fritar ...não se pode andar na rua ,com 30.9ºC .

Dados de ontem 20.6ºC / 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

Boas ...tarde de inferno ...só ar quente ,com 35.8ºC .


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jun 2017 às 15:50)

Boas,
Por Castelo Branco o dia segue bastante quente, segundo o termómetro do carro estão *37°C *


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2017 às 17:15)

Muito calor também por aqui mas felizmente com algum vento. Temperatura actual de 32,0ºC.

Mínima de 18,5ºC e máxima de 35,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2017 às 19:37)

Boas ...mais uma tarde super ...não há para onde fugir ,de aguentar ,ainda 33.9ºC ar quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Jun 2017 às 22:33)

Boas ...por aqui muito ,com 27.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 18.1ºc / 37.1ºC .


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2017 às 11:04)

Boas,

Por Mogadouro sigo com céu limpo e 29.8°c actuais, pelas 10:30  perto do vale da Vilariça, o carro marcou 31.0°c 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2017 às 12:09)

Em Várzea da Serra está assim:







Vamos lá ver até onde sobe.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2017 às 12:38)

Boas ...os próximos dias,é para um gajo se derreter de todo ...grande inferno ,hoje já vai 35.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2017 às 14:05)

Boas ...o inferno continua para a tarde ...vai subindo ,com 37.7ºC o sol está louco .


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2017 às 14:14)

Boas,

Na aldeia de Azinhoso, 6 km a NE de Mogadouro, estamos assim neste momento






Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2017 às 15:56)

Boas ....grande bafo ,no escuro por casa ,com 38.9ºC .


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 16:00)

Ontem, estive no concelho de Idanha-a-Nova e à passagem pelo rio Ponsul,cerca das 16:00h o termómetro do carro foi aos 39,5ºC.......


----------



## huguh (16 Jun 2017 às 16:17)

inferno total hoje, calor e ar abafado e quente
andei 5min ao sol e estou a pingar por todo lado..
Logo à noite 4ª caminhada noturna da Régua, esperemos que esteja bem mais agradável


----------



## dahon (16 Jun 2017 às 16:30)

Com a mínima tropical desta noite e o vento de leste durante a manhã, temi o pior para hoje. Mas com a brisa de W/NW que se faz sentir a temperatura não está a subir muito. Já foi aos 34.7 mas agora já baixou para os 33.7.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2017 às 16:48)

Boas,

Registei maxima de 37.2°c aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso. 

Neste momento sigo com 35.6°c.

A estação do aeródromo não está a actualizar os dados da meteorologia, apenas as web cams, o problema estará resolvido em breve.

São visíveis células ao longe para E/ESE, já em Espanha

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Jun 2017 às 16:53)

16H
Os primeiros 40's do ano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Boas ...bateu nos quarenta ...de momento 39.3ºC .


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Nickname disse:


> 16H
> Os primeiros 40's do ano



Boas podes mandar o link sff


----------



## meko60 (16 Jun 2017 às 18:34)

Célia Salta disse:


> Boas podes mandar o link sff



Site do IPMA, estações on line.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Boas...está para durar ,ainda com 36.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Boa noite. Já nem me lembro da última vez que participei aqui neste tópico Sinal de que as condições por estas bandas têm sido muito interessantes. 

Bom, trago hoje até aqui uma máxima anual (relativa) sim porque já se sabe o que aí vem amanhã e nos dias seguintes 

A máxima de hoje foi até bastante comedida devido à variabilidade da direção do vento, ficou-se somente pelos *35.7ºC.*

Segue-se uma noite bastante quente, de momento registo ainda, *26.7ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Jun 2017 às 22:32)

Boas ...nublado com clarões a sul...mas longe ,com 31.7ºC...bem acesso .

Dados de hoje 23.0ºC / 40.0ºC .


----------



## dahon (17 Jun 2017 às 01:06)

Esta noite vai ser muito complicada para dormir, *25.2ºC* ainda.
A brisa está de NE o que não ajuda nada......


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Minima de 21.5°c aqui na aldeia de Azinhoso. Neste momento já com 25.4°, vento a soprar de E por vezes moderado. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2017 às 10:44)

Em Azinhoso sigo agora com 29.3°c, a ver se disparam umas trovoadas ao fim do dia, para refrescar o ambiente. Ontem ao final da tarde foram visíveis boas torres em Espanha, não muito longe, mas não chegaram cá, apenas nuvens altas das células:trovão:

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

Viseu foi dos 17 aos 30°C em 3 horas!!!!
Tive que caminhar meia-hora(era inevitável infelizmente) e já estou a ficar com uma enxaqueca....

O recorde de temperatura máxima de Junho será batido, já não tenho grandes dúvidas, até os 40.7°C de máxima do Verão passado estão em risco.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Jun 2017 às 10:53)

Extremos do dia de ontem:
18,2ºC/37,6ºC

Hoje tive Tmín de 19,5ºC e a Tº actual é de 32,8ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 11:05)

Bom dia, Castelo Branco já segue acima dos 35c (icastelo11 wunderground). Um valor que impressiona para a hora. Vamos ver o que o dia reserva.


----------



## keipha (17 Jun 2017 às 12:19)

Boa tarde. Aqui também já ultrapassou a barreira dos 35°c. Por este andar hoje é não sair à rua, pois vai estar impossível. A mínima foi de 18.6°c. Vai correndo uma brisa de E.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 12:48)

boas

por aqui já bem acima dos 35
ontem à noite na caminhada às 23.30 estavam 29ºC


----------



## keipha (17 Jun 2017 às 13:34)

38°c agora

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 14:17)

Começam a crescer os primeiros cúmulos a volta de Castelo Branco. 39.6 lá fora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 14:25)

Boas ...a manhã já merecia ser passada em banhos ....agua a 28.0ºC ,agora passou a inferno na rua ,nem se consegue respirar ,com 39.9ºC .


----------



## keipha (17 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

38.9°C. O que é isto!!!! Tudo fechado em casa e AC a trabalhar

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2017 às 14:40)

Boa tarde!

Pelos arredores de Viseu está o dia mais quente de que me lembro. Céu pouco nublado, com vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, e a temperatura sempre a subir desde as 7h da manhã, não perdoa.
Nas últimas duas horas a temperatura tem estado a subir pouco mas consistentemente e estamos já a chegar aos 40ºC, com praticamente 31ºC dentro de casa sem AC 

Atuais 39,4ºC com 25%HR, 3,6km/h SW e 1013,6hPa.

Deixo aqui o link da minha estação no Weather Underground, eu vou em princípio manter a estação online toda a tarde para quem quiser acompanhar: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVISEUVI3#history


----------



## Snifa (17 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

Boas,

Em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, neste momento

Forte desenvolvimento vertical para SE 






Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jun 2017 às 14:51)

já faz barulho


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

Boas ....nuvens em volta a crescer com a força do calor ....parece o inferno ,já bateu nos 40.4ºC e de momento 40.2ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Cummulus em formação e bastante altos. Vamos esperar que não fujam muito daqui. Zona do Fundão/ Tortosendo já a ficar escura. Tambem na zona norte da Extremadura espanhola ja ha precipitação. 

34.6°C e a baixar devido às nuvens

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

Estou em Monforte da Beira e parece prometedor para todas as direções. 

Vento cada vez mais forte. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Este - monforte Oeste - Castelo Branco


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 16:25)

Estas células apanham todo o percurso do Tejo entre Portugal e Espanha


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Jun 2017 às 16:27)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Estou em Monforte da Beira e parece prometedor para todas as direções.
> 
> Vento cada vez mais forte.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

Boas ....abafado e sem sol ...por cima já há ,mas ainda seca ,com 37.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 16:39)

Boas ...já chove alguma coisa e ,com 36.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (17 Jun 2017 às 16:41)

Novo recorde de Junho para Viseu:
Máxima horária de *39.1ºC* às 15h, ultrapassados os 39ºC de 1981

Alguma nebulosidade a SE.


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 16:46)

mais um dia de calor impossível por aqui... 
o pessoal do centro vai ter trovoada com fartura.. ainda por cima com este calor pode ser bem forte
tende a piorar nas proximas horas


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jun 2017 às 16:50)

Ja caiu um boa chuvada. Que bom o cheiro a terra molhada. Baixou logo para 26.0°C.

Vamos aguardar mais células..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 16:54)

Boas ....continua,temperatura a descer bem,ar abafado e a cheirar a molhado ,com 30.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:02)

Provavelmente grande parte das estações de Bragança já ultrapassaram a máxima absoluta de Junho. Incríveis* 37,7ºC* em Bragança.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 17:09)

Quem me dera que fosse já noite. Estão em todos os lados mas o cenário mais impressionante está a sudoeste de Castelo Branco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vejo também uma Coluna de incêndio na mesma direção.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jun 2017 às 17:22)

Está grave por aí, dia memorável:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 17:59)

Boasestá de volta mas ainda sem chuva,já tinha parado algum tempo de chover,com 28.5ºC e 2.0mm...melhor ambiente na rua .


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 18:04)

Estou a sul de Castelo Branco é incrível a frequência de relâmpagos que tocam o chão. Quer a Norte (foto) quer a sul há células.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Boas...chuva e bastante vento,muita a passar por cima,com 24.5ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

Boas,continua forte a a cairem aqui ao lado ,aguaceiros fortes,com 23.4ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## huguh (17 Jun 2017 às 18:41)

Não podiam estar mais certas estas previsões do IPMA
metam 43ºC nisso !


----------



## Fil (17 Jun 2017 às 18:48)

Em Bragança o recorde para Junho foi batido hoje com 37,7ºC às 15h. O recorde anterior era de 37,3ºC em Junho de 2012.

Também impressionantes os 39,6ºC de Miranda do Douro que superam largamente o anterior recorde de 38,6ºC.

Neste momento 34,3ºC na minha estação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

Boas...muito vento e do melhor...ambiente na rua ,anda pela zona,com 25.3ºC e 13.0mm...boa rega .


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 19:20)

No rescaldo da trovoada de há pouco fica esta foto da mesma já em direção ao pinhal. Muitos relâmpagos acompanhados de chuva e vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

Mas vem aí mais. Direção Espanha.


----------



## panda (17 Jun 2017 às 19:25)

Boas... por aqui nublado e vento temperatura 30.6ºC
Máxima 38.5ºC


----------



## keipha (17 Jun 2017 às 19:37)

Por aqui a temperatura foi aos 39.5°C.  Que estrondo. Entretanto entrou a nebulosidade   e a temperatura começou a descer. Agora está abafado e 31°C.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jun 2017 às 19:49)

Boas. À sombra e eventualmente sempre com alguma irradiação das paredes envolventes do recinto, a temperatura máxima foi "somente" aos* 38.4ºC*, ainda fiquei a 0.6ºC para a verificação do aviso laranja.

O que vinha mesmo a calhar era uma trovoada agora para o fim do dia, de facto o céu está na prática todo nublado devido à expansão e dissipação das bigornas das células a S e SE.

Temp. Atual de 32.6ºC com tempo muitíssimo abafado.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jun 2017 às 19:55)

Bastante vento forte desde há 15 minutos . Assim não.. ainda se viesse com água..

Células agora só mais no centro-sul 

30.4ºC e 20%hr.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Jun 2017 às 20:02)

Máxima hoje de 39,4ºC, penso que tenha sido a temperatura mais alta que registei desde a minha primeira estação, em 2008, e tenho ideia de ser também acima do recorde de junho para Viseu....


----------



## Dan (17 Jun 2017 às 20:51)

Um dia quente por aqui. Quase 39ºC em junho (38,4ºC na estação do IPMA).

Fui-me por ao fresco no Douro, na foz do Sabor.











Mas por lá também não me livrei do calor. O carro foi registando 43ºC / 44ºC da Foz do Sabor até à Vilariça, depois começou a baixar até aos 37ºC, no alto de Rossas, em Bragança marcava 38ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jun 2017 às 21:15)

Pôr-do-sol há uns 10min:


----------



## Bajorious (17 Jun 2017 às 23:49)

Nublado.Vento fraco.
29.1ºC e 22%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 00:19)

Boas...meio nublado e abafado ,ainda com 27.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 21.4ºC / 40.7ºC e 13.0mm de .


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2017 às 00:53)

A noite segue um forno, com 24.0ºC lá fora e 30ºC dentro de casa, ainda por cima há nebulosidade hoje a juntar-se à festa... Que suplicio...


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jun 2017 às 02:31)

Agora nem corre uma brisa.... 28.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2017 às 05:36)

Aguaceiros fracos agora com gotas grossas e 23.0ºC.

Mínima até ao momento de* 22.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jun 2017 às 14:53)

Boa tarde. A variabilidade do vento tem arrastado até aqui o fumo todo proveniente da calamidade de incêndios a sul. Se por um lado a temperatura não sobe tanto, por o céu estar tapado, o ar torna-se algo insuportável. 

Temp. Atual: 32.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

Boas...tarde doentia ,sol nem se pode com ele ...doente de todo ,com 38.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Boas ....o astro está ficar amarelado ,parece o deserto ,parece que estou a viver noutro planeta com 37.9ºC...só ar quente.


----------



## invent (18 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

Por estes lados estão de momento 35ºC, o céu está bem búzio com um sol laranja e a cheirar a queimado e começa-se a levantar um ventito.


----------



## keipha (18 Jun 2017 às 16:28)

Por aqui está calor. Muito abafado. O sol está laranja devido ao fumo dos incêndios, o que fez com que a temperatura até tenha começado a baixar. 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:38)

Eco vermelho perto de Vila Velha de Rodão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho perto de Vila Velha de Rodão...


*Eco roxo agora! A célula já chega a Vila Velha de Rodão...*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

Boas ...já sem sol...só abafado ,nem se respira ,com 37.2ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 17:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho perto de Vila Velha de Rodão...


Já apresenta ecos roxos. Muitos raios registados:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 18:01)

Boas ...nublado e abafado ,nem se respira ,com 36.8ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (18 Jun 2017 às 18:49)

Fumo e algum sol de vez em quando. Abafado!

33.4ºC


----------



## keipha (18 Jun 2017 às 19:15)

A temperatura continua a descer lentamente devido á intensidade da cortina de fumo. Parece já o por do sol, mas ainda falta para isso. O vento rodou entretanto para NW, mas com pouca intensidade.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pôr-do-sol há uns 10min:



Espectacular!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 19:34)

Bragança é dos únicos distritos do país com a temperatura máxima superior ao normal (24,3ºC), cerca de +10ºC desde 14 de Junho e as previsões apontam que se prolongue até dia 24. Deve ser só das piores ondas de calor que ocorreram nessa zona. Se bastam +5ºC para ser onda de calor, então +10ºC durante 10 dias devia ser um estado de emergência...


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bragança é dos únicos distritos do país com a temperatura máxima superior ao normal (24,3ºC), cerca de +10ºC desde 14 de Junho e as previsões apontam que se prolongue até dia 24. Deve ser só das piores ondas de calor que ocorreram nessa zona. Se bastam +5ºC para ser onda de calor, então +10ºC durante 10 dias devia ser um estado de emergência...



Deve ficar como a 2ª maior onda de calor, perdendo apenas para a de julho / agosto de 2003.


----------



## Zoelae (18 Jun 2017 às 21:07)

Extremos do dia:

19,3ºC/39,1ºC


----------



## Dan (18 Jun 2017 às 21:12)

A máxima de hoje foi igual à de ontem, 38,4ºC no IPMA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 21:31)

Boas ...fumo e ,com 31.3ºC...está um sufoco .


----------



## Norther (18 Jun 2017 às 21:47)

Inicio de noite com muito fumo e vento fraco NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jun 2017 às 22:14)

Boas...continua perigoso ,quase sem vento ,com 30.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.3ºC / 38.9ºC .


----------



## Snifa (18 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

Boas, 

hoje, enquanto passava com o carro ( a cerca de 90 Km/h)  no IC5 na zona do Vale da Vilariça, antes de Vila Flor 






Bendito ar condicionado


----------



## cookie (18 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Snifa quando era miúda, na aldeia do meu pai que fica em Mirandela, 45 graus era a temperatura normal de verão chegando por vezes aos 50.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2017 às 00:05)

Mais um dia quente, máximas próximas dos 34ºC no aeródromo e dos 36ºC na cidade.
Corre uma aragem, com 22ºC (segundo a estação amadora da Póvoa de Sobrinhos, apenas posso confiar nela de noite)

O mês segue muitíssimo acima da média!!!!!
Médias até dia 17, inclusive

Viseu-cidade *30.9ºC* / *13ºC *(39.6 / 7.6ºC)
Viseu-aeródromo* 28.7ºC */* 13.2ºC *(37.6 / 7.4ºC)*
*
extremos do mês em parênteses


----------



## Agreste (19 Jun 2017 às 07:50)

reportar os quase 40ºC no sábado na aldeia de Cujó - Castro Daire e a necessidade de utilizar a ventoinha para ver o futebol no único café da aldeia,


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2017 às 08:55)

Mínima de 18,8ºC em Várzea da Serra. 
A estação entrou em funcionamento em Agosto do ano passado, e a mínima mais alta até ao momento havia sido 17,1ºC no dia 6 de Setembro.
Nesse dia 6 de Setembro a máxima foi de 34,7ºC. Este ano, a máxima até ao momento foi de 34,5ºC no passado dia 17.

De momento a estação marca 28,1ºC - valor extremamente elevado para a hora que é.


----------



## Dan (19 Jun 2017 às 09:05)

Alguma chuva por agora, também tem estado a trovejar. 25ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Jun 2017 às 09:18)

igualmente por aqui, já trovejou e caiu um aguaceiro, avia éra de chover bem na zona dos incêndios.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2017 às 09:58)

Começa a chover, ouvem-se trovões, ambiente escuro e ventoso!!


----------



## keipha (19 Jun 2017 às 09:59)

Por aqui é de noite ainda. O fumo dos incêndios não deixa ver as nuvens nem o sol. Ouve-se já alguma trovoada e começam a cair uns pingos. 21°C actualmente.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 10:10)

Boas

Trovoada neste momento e já pinga 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2017 às 10:12)

Está a chover com mais intensidade, os relâmpagos estão mais próximos e os trovões mais audíveis.
A temperatura ronda os 20ºC, que maravilha!!!!!


----------



## invent (19 Jun 2017 às 10:18)

Por aqui estamos com trovoada e vai chovendo, vento um pouco forte, céu quase todo encoberto e a temperatura nos 22,4°C, até gosto deste tempo.


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2017 às 10:19)

Chuva forte!!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jun 2017 às 10:21)

Por aqui cai algum ouro líquido do céu e ouve-se alguma trovoada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 10:24)

*Fogos no distrito de Santarém em conclusão*
Os três incêndios de maiores dimensões que têm lavrado desde sábado no distrito de Santarém foram dados como estando em conclusão (extintos, com pequenos focos de combustão) na madrugada de hoje, disse à Lusa fonte da proteção civil.

O fogo que deflagrou às 18h02 de sábado em São Miguel de Rio Torto, no concelho de Abrantes, foi dado como em conclusão às 02h02 de hoje, depois de vários reacendimentos ao longo do dia de domingo, mantendo-se no local 33 operacionais, auxiliados por dez viaturas e um meio aéreo, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém, com sede em Almeirim.

No incêndio que lavrava desde as 20h09 de sábado em Rebelo, no concelho de Ferreira do Zêzere, dado como em conclusão ao final da tarde de domingo, continuam envolvidos 83 operacionais e 21 viaturas, adiantou.

Em Abrã, no concelho de Santarém, o fogo que teve alerta às 19h23 de domingo e lavrou em área de mato, chegando a envolver mais de 120 operacionais, foi concluído às 02h05 de hoje, mantendo-se no local 52 operacionais e 16 viaturas.

No distrito de Santarém, o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) colocou hoje em risco máximo de incêndio os concelhos de Mação e Ferreira do Zêzere.

O IPMA prevê para hoje no continente continuação de tempo quente com períodos de céu muito nublado, condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada, em especial nas regiões do interior e durante a tarde.

A previsão aponta ainda para pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior e no Algarve.

_Lusa_


----------



## pedro303 (19 Jun 2017 às 10:24)

Em abraveses  choveu forte 5 mins. Alguns trovões e agora chove fraco. Ronca ao longe

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (19 Jun 2017 às 10:32)

Está a chover menos, mas ainda não parou.
A estação amadora aqui ao lado leva já *3mm*, e segue com *19.5ºC*


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 10:42)

continuam mais trovões a ouvir-se
chove mas sem intensidade


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

Fortes trovões agora e bem mais perto !


----------



## cm3pt (19 Jun 2017 às 10:52)

Fortes trovões . Mas trovoada seca (bem, Deus queira que não cause incêndios ). Já bastou o que bastou.EDIT estamos sem electricidade


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 11:05)

vê-se os relâmpagos mais perto agora e com som mais forte
já não chove praticamente


----------



## cm3pt (19 Jun 2017 às 11:06)

Uiiii estrondo brutal.  Vou tentar tirar fotos


----------



## huguh (19 Jun 2017 às 11:18)

tudo calmo agora, sem trovoada nem chuva


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2017 às 11:29)

29ºC logo às 9h da manhã em Várzea da Serra, era fruta a mais.

Entretanto um aguaceiro já fez a temperatura baixar para os 20ºC.
0,5mm. Foi mesmo só para refrescar o ambiente.


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 12:20)

Chove bem em alfândega da fe


----------



## invent (19 Jun 2017 às 15:15)

Volta a trovoada e a chuva, só que agora com a temperatura mais alta, está abafado que até dói.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jun 2017 às 15:16)

invent disse:


> Volta a trovoada e a chuva, só que agora com a temperatura mais alta, está abafado que até dói.



Estás em Viseu cidade? Ainda não dei por nada.


----------



## dahon (19 Jun 2017 às 15:19)

Já ouvi o ribombar da trovoada ao longe.


----------



## invent (19 Jun 2017 às 15:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Estás em Viseu cidade? Ainda não dei por nada.



Em Penalva do Castelo - Freguesia de Pindo.
Continuam a cair umas pingas e continua também a trovoada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jun 2017 às 15:32)

invent disse:


> Em Penalva do Castelo - Freguesia de Pindo.
> Continuam a cair umas pingas e continua também a trovoada.



Thanks. Estou no telemóvel. Por aqui está escuro e abafado mas, por enquanto, nada mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 15:33)

Células a formarem-se em fila indiana. 





Será que o incêndio de Pedrógão tem algo a ver com isto?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2017 às 15:34)

Boas ....hoje acordei ao som da com estrondo que até a barraca abanou ,cerca das 8 da matina,caiu perto da minha zona,andou por aqui algum tempo e depois desapareceu,foi trovoada seca,melhor ambiente pela manhã...agora já vai ,com 35.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## pedro303 (19 Jun 2017 às 15:49)

Por abraveses o ceu esta a ficar escuro e parece ter ouvido qualquer coisa...

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jun 2017 às 16:09)

É impressão minha ou o vento estragou as máximas de Bragança?


----------



## AnDré (19 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É impressão minha ou o vento estragou as máximas de Bragança?



Foi a nebulosidade. Que acabou por provocar uma descida acentuada da temperatura máxima, em relação ao dia de ontem, nas regiões da Beira Alta e Trás-os-montes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2017 às 18:56)

Boas ....ainda tudo a quente ...já chateia ,há mais de uma semana só a levar com ar quente ,nublado por aqui em volta e escuro,com 37.0ºC...está um sufoco .


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 19:00)

Célula vinda de Espanha, de aspecto agressivo e com vários núcleos vermelhos a entrar pelo Rosmaninhal e Zebreira (castelo Branco)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

Boas...já sem sol,nuvens e muito escuro a  SW...lado de espanha ,a chuva está a passar ao lado,com 36.3ºC...continua um sufoco .


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2017 às 19:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Célula vinda de Espanha, de aspecto agressivo e com vários núcleos vermelhos a entrar pelo Rosmaninhal e Zebreira (castelo Branco)


Rosmaninhal já ontem bombou trovoada. Aquela zona incluindo badajoz tem sempre tempestades

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:10)

Miguel96 disse:


> Rosmaninhal já ontem bombou trovoada. Aquela zona incluindo badajoz tem sempre tempestades
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através de Tapatalk


Já chega a Idanha a Nova.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2017 às 20:15)

Boas...haver a passar ao lado ...uma escuridão imensa para a zona da raia ,com 32.1ºC .


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 20:47)

Célula agressiva quase a entrar em Castelo branco...


----------



## Xurro (19 Jun 2017 às 21:06)

Há 1h via-se isto da Piscina Praia de Castelo Branco.

http://tinypic.com/r/j61hrm/9


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2017 às 21:06)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua ,com 25.4ºC,céu muito nublado e alguma pela zona,vento moderado e fresco de SE ,alguns pingos grossos .


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:29)

Pessoal agora à noite conseguem ver boa trovoada para os lados de Castelo Branco.
Queremos fotos, imagens nem que seja de telemovel. Bora lá pessoal


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 21:39)

Células a chegar a Nisa e Vila Valha de Rodão...


----------



## jonas (19 Jun 2017 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Células a chegar a Nisa e Vila Valha de Rodão...


A trovoada ja esta a fazer estragos...incendio em montalvao


----------



## Norther (19 Jun 2017 às 22:19)

Vejo relâmpagos a sul da Cova da Beira, mas parece que não vão passar da Serra da Gardunha.
  Temperatura que registo de 26.9ºC com 19% hr, a máxima de hoje foi 36.3ºC, a mínima de 22.4ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:22)

jonas disse:


> A trovoada ja esta a fazer estragos...incendio em montalvao



Obrigado pela informação. proteçao civil sempre ativa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Jun 2017 às 22:26)

Boas...a continua bem forte...a sul e SW,a querer fugir,choveu refrescou e não choveu mais ,com 24.9ºC....portas e janelas todas abertas para varrer algum ar .


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 22:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 22:45)

É impressionante, o Rosmaninhal está a levar a horas com ecos laranja e vermelho!


----------



## keipha (19 Jun 2017 às 23:05)

Por aqui a temperatura tem estado a subir. Após o por do sol desceu ligeiramente, mas entretanto veio um vento de E/NE que tem estado a fazer subir a temperatura. Em casa só de AC. Abrir portas e janelas só piora. De longe o início de noite mais quente dos últimos dias. Sigo com 27°C

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Xurro (19 Jun 2017 às 23:12)

http://picasion.com/

Por Castelo Branco.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Norther (19 Jun 2017 às 23:40)

e temos poeiras do deserto na atmosfera 

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

Boas ...mais um dia de vergonha ...parece o inferno ...só ar quente dia e de noite ,com 31.8ºC .

dados de ontem 23.8ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## huguh (20 Jun 2017 às 12:37)

impressionante o calor que está de novo hoje.. bem mais quente que ontem


----------



## keipha (20 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Boas. Primeira noite tropical com 21.1°C de temperatura mínima. Sigo com 32°C, após uma ligeira descida depois do vento rodar para NW.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

Boas....mais ,com 33.2ºC e ar quente e seco  de E.


----------



## pedro303 (20 Jun 2017 às 13:55)

Por Abraveses estao 35 e o sol a querer encobrir. Ha alguma instabilidade prevista hoje?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

Boas ...35.0ºC e vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2017 às 18:33)

Boas ...está na hora perigosa ...só ar quente ,com 36.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Jun 2017 às 22:32)

Boas ...noite ainda muito quente ,nem uma aragem se sente ,com 29.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.5ºC / 36.5ºC .


----------



## dahon (21 Jun 2017 às 02:12)

Mais uma noite de ananases.
Temp. 22.4ºC com tendência a subir se o vento continuar de este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

Boas ....já entrou a estação do ano ...que eu mais detesto ,ainda vai ser muitos meses só a levar com ar quente ,com 33.5ºC...sufoco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2017 às 15:48)

Boas ,céu limpo e o vento já virou mais para WNW...aumentou ,sol muito quente ,com 34.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

Boas ...sol e ar quente ,com 34.7ºC .


----------



## huguh (21 Jun 2017 às 19:12)

que ventania agora por aqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jun 2017 às 22:29)

Boas...finalmente algum ar fresco ...ao fim de tantos dias a levar só ar quente ,por casa tudo aberto ,com 25.8ºC 44%HR.

Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 35.6ºC


----------



## Norther (22 Jun 2017 às 09:04)

Dia amanheceu com a Cova da Beira cheia de fumo mas com um ar mais fresco, temperaturas andaram abaixo dos 20ºC esta noite, agora ronda os 24ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Nickname (22 Jun 2017 às 10:58)

Manhã fresca, húmida e nublada.
Temperatura ronda ainda os *20/21ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2017 às 12:36)

Boas...hoje já não há inferno ...fresco ,com 27.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2017 às 14:57)

Boas...tarde mais saudavel ,com 31.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2017 às 19:08)

Boas...limpo e com 31.0ºC...algum vento de W mas ainda morno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jun 2017 às 21:54)

Boas...brisa de NW com  fresco ,bem que sabe para estas paragens ,com 23.7ºC...já vai arejando a casa.

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 32.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jun 2017 às 08:53)

Mínima de 6,7C em Várzea da Serra, e 0,2mm de humidade acumulada.

Enfim, verão. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2017 às 11:54)

Boas ...sol e a temperatura vai subindo com modos ,com 28.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

Boas ...limpo e o sol mais quente ,com 31.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jun 2017 às 16:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...limpo e o sol mais quente ,com 31.3ºC.



É um quente Q.B. 

Fosse o Verão todo assim era uma maravilha!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2017 às 16:44)

Boas ...hoje mais quente em relação a ontem ,com 33.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

Boas...a brisa a chegar ,com 29.8ºC...já vai descendo...


----------



## joselamego (23 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

Boas,
Hoje por Lamego , 
Estão neste momento 19,5°C
55% Hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jun 2017 às 22:23)

Boas...brisa de NW ,com 23.6ºC...nada mau .

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 33.5ºC .


----------



## jonas (24 Jun 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia,
Estou por Unhais da Serra.
Aqui o dia amanheceu com céu limpo e vento quase nulo.
Dia tipico de verão, em ambiente serrano.


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2017 às 10:16)

Bons dias,
Por Lamego o dia acordou com sol, mas agora cobriu 
Está ficar meio nublado 
Mínima de 15°C
Atual de 22,5°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

Boas...abafado ...a manhã foi passada em banhos ,com 30.6ºC e nublado .


----------



## joselamego (24 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Céu encoberto por Lamego 
Temperatura de 26°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2017 às 17:05)

Boas...continua nublado e já vai correndo algum vento de SWW...antes nem podia estar na rua ,abafado ,com 29.9ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2017 às 19:18)

Boas...nublado e hoje já corre algum fresco ,com 25.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jun 2017 às 22:10)

Boas...menos nublado e vento mais fraco de NW,com 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.9ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jun 2017 às 23:23)

Mais fresco. 

23.4ºC e 33%hr.


----------



## david 6 (25 Jun 2017 às 16:20)

Dust Devil na zona queimada dos incêndios na zona de Góis, ontem:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

Boas...verão total ....o melhor dia deste verão ....maravilha ,com 22.9ºC e alguns pingos.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Jun 2017 às 17:53)

Celula a aproximar-se da zona da Covilha. Já caem bons pingos grossos.

25.2°C e 39%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2017 às 20:30)

Boas...final de dia muito bom ...viva ao fresco ,tão saudavel ,meio nublado e vento fraco,com 22.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2017 às 21:15)

Boas ...acabou de cair uns bons aguaceiros dos dez minutos ,muito bom ,com 20.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jun 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...momento céu mais limpo,com 18.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Bajorious (26 Jun 2017 às 00:31)

Céu nublado. Por vezes caem alguns aguaceiros.. já não é mau..

20.8ºC e 60%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2017 às 11:54)

Bons dias .

Belo dia de verão ...venham muitos iguais ,o dia nasceu de nevoeiro com bom fresquinho ,céu quase limpo ,com 24.1ºC.

Dados de ontem 17.8ºC / 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2017 às 13:54)

Boas ...céu limpo e o vento aumentar de SWW,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2017 às 19:29)

Boas...final de um dia de verão bem arejado ...do melhor e bem saudavel ,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2017 às 20:29)

Boas...nuvens altas...bom fresco  arejar a casa ....maravilha ,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jun 2017 às 21:58)

Boas...brisa mais ligeira ,com 19.6ºC 46%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 29.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2017 às 09:26)

Bem mais fresquinho por agora, mas a água ainda apresenta um valor de temperatura bem agradável.

Ontem, no Azibo.










Por agora 17ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

Boas...mais um dia de verão cá dos meus ...bem arejado ,passeio da manhã foi de céu limpo ,passeio da tarde será nublado,há que aproveitar estes dias de verão para o passeio ,com 23.7ºC...até logo .


----------



## huguh (27 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

boas

começa a chuviscar por aqui
ceu nublado com algumas abertas e vento


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jun 2017 às 16:29)

Negras a surgirem de N e NW. Aguardemos precipitação.

22.3°C e 47%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2017 às 18:12)

Por aqui, um intenso aguaceiro que deixou alguns milímetros em poucos minutos e fez baixar a temperatura para 18ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Jun 2017 às 18:41)

Um segundo aguaceiro intenso fez descer a temperatura para 16ºC.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jun 2017 às 18:44)

De facto nota-se bem a diferença para os últimos dias... a temperatura hoje não ultrapassou os *23,6ºC*
Neste momento ainda registo 17,9ºC


----------



## huguh (27 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

aguaceiro intenso aqui neste momento também, que chuvada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2017 às 21:02)

Boas...mais um dia de verão com um final fresco ,com céu limpo e com 20.2ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Boas...a brisa mais ligeira ,com 18.4ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 25.9ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

Amigos alguém me pose dar INformação sobre o estado meteo da zona de Manteigas... tenciono ir para o covão da ametade e gostava de saber como estão as coisas. Obrigado.


----------



## Norther (28 Jun 2017 às 00:07)

depende quando vens, esta semana deve la estar bem fresco e com aguaceiros.
Neste momento no Tortosendo a temperatura ronda os 16.5ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Jun 2017 às 00:46)

Norther disse:


> depende quando vens, esta semana deve la estar bem fresco e com aguaceiros.
> Neste momento no Tortosendo a temperatura ronda os 16.5ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NO.


vou na 5a feira a sábado

O fresco faz bem. o meu medo é se aquilo está ensopado. 
Obg Norther, sempre foste impecável


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2017 às 08:15)

Bons dias....já chuvisca ,com 17.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Norther (28 Jun 2017 às 08:21)

Bons dias, bela manha de chuvinha, miudinha mas intensa, parece um dia de inverno com 14ºC e vento fraco de Oeste.

c.bernardino nesses dias a temperatura máxima não deve passar os 18ºC, subindo gradualmente durante os dias e sábado é que atinge essa temperatura, e durante a noite a temperatura pode descer aos 5ºC . Agora penso que ensopado não vai estar, já a muito que não chove e também não vai chover para isso, na quinta e sexta pode apenas chuviscar em algum momento do dia e podes apanhar nevoeiro, temos tecto de nuvens a 1400m. Boa estadia


----------



## Dan (28 Jun 2017 às 09:15)

Alguma chuva durante a noite e manhã.




Céu pouco nublado e 17ºC por agora.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2017 às 09:44)

*9.2mm *acumulados durante a noite e início de manhã.
Temperatura segue agora por volta dos *16ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2017 às 14:05)

Boas...manhã mais nublada ...pelo meio da manhã um aguaceiro forte de 10 minutos ,subiu até aos 2.0mm de ,com 22.7ºC e bem arejado lá fora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2017 às 17:48)

Boas...tarde meia nublada e bem arejada ...do melhor para se andar na rua ,com 20.9ºC....viva ao verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2017 às 21:32)

Boas...noite fresquinha ,com 16.5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2017 às 21:44)

A noite começa bem fresca, *14ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jun 2017 às 21:58)

Boas. Início da manhã com chuva (mas pouca), depois apenas vento moderado e sol. Ainda iam aparecendo nuvens negras puxadas a vento mas sem deixarem precipitação.

Por agora e com a ajuda do vento que faz sentir estão 15.8ºC e 44%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jun 2017 às 22:14)

Boas...com 15.7ºC...minima de momento,vento mais fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Jun 2017 às 23:31)

14.9ºC com 52%hr. O vento diminuiu.


----------



## Nickname (28 Jun 2017 às 23:37)

*12.7ºC*

A torre vai no 3ºC
http://www.meteocovilha.com/features/dados-actuais-torre-2000m


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2017 às 12:58)

Boas...meia manhã de céu limpo ,de momento mais nublado,manhã saudavel e arejada para o passeio ,com 20.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 14.3ºC / 23.5ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## dahon (29 Jun 2017 às 13:15)

12.4ºC 
Já houve dias de Inverno mais agradáveis.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jun 2017 às 14:02)

Alguns chuviscos grossos. Céu bastante carregado. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (29 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

dia de aguaceiros e muito vento, parece que estamos em novembro...
pinga grosso agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2017 às 16:26)

Boas...nuvens e sol e o ambiente bem arejado ,com 20.6ºC...muito bom .


----------



## huguh (29 Jun 2017 às 18:30)

céu bem escuro a sul! continuam os aguaceiros


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

As nuvens negras que passam a serra só descarregam a Este/SE da cidade.. incrivel 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jun 2017 às 19:00)

Ás 18h, a EMA de Penhas Douradas seguia com apenas *6,9ºC*.
Na Torre, neste momento, estão* 3,1ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2017 às 20:01)

Boas...já vai fazendo algum fresco,céu mais limpo ,com 17.5ºC...sabe bem o fresco .


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2017 às 20:07)

Dia de verão na Torre! 
Mínima de 1,4ºC e máxima de 4,3ºC.
Agora segue nos 2,7ºC.

Em Várzea da Serra ontem a máxima foi de 15,0ºC e hoje de 13,8ºC. 
Agora, 9,6ºC. Voltou-se a dar uso à lareira. 
Chuva é que nada. Ou praticamente nada. 8,2mm neste episódio. O mês segue com 9,6mm. A média de Castro Daire, Lamelas, para o mês de Junho é de 59mm.
Os primeiros seis meses do ano renderam 498,8mm, ou seja, metade do normal.


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2017 às 20:59)

Por aqui, já mais longe do litoral, é difícil arrefecer muito agora no pino do verão, mas mesmo assim ainda se registou uma máxima inferior a 20ºC. A máxima de hoje foi 20ºC mais baixa que as máximas dos dias 17 e 18.

Máxima de 17ºC aqui e 18,3ºC na estação do IPMA.

Para esta noite a cota de neve anda pelos 1800/1900m, nas montanhas aqui a norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jun 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...noite fresqunha e já com céu limpo ,com 14.9ºC brisa de NW.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 21.7ºC.


----------



## jonas (29 Jun 2017 às 22:07)

AnDré disse:


> Dia de verão na Torre!
> Mínima de 1,4ºC e máxima de 4,3ºC.
> Agora segue nos 2,7ºC.
> 
> ...


Com essa temperatura é possível ter caído algo tipo neve ou agua-neve, não ?


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jun 2017 às 22:28)

Boas. Nuvens a passar a serra mas nada de chuva tirando um ou outro pingo. Vai ser uma noite bem fria em muitos locais 

Por agora estão 13.3ºC com 56%hr.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Jun 2017 às 22:42)

jonas disse:


> Com essa temperatura é possível ter caído algo tipo neve ou agua-neve, não ?


É provável que tenha caído um floco ou outro à passagem de um aguaceiro mais forte.


----------



## criz0r (29 Jun 2017 às 23:51)

Torre já vai nos 2,0ºC, um aguaceiro mais vigoroso e o maciço central acordava semi pintado de branco  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2017 às 11:56)

Boas ...manhã saudável para o passeio ....sempre uma brisa a fazer companhia ,com 20.9ºC e algumas nuvens já em andamento pela zona .


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jun 2017 às 13:56)

Mínima de *1,1ºC* na Torre. E viva o verão!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2017 às 15:08)

Boas...mais nuvens com menos momentos de sol ,com 22.1ºC e a brisa a correr .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2017 às 19:43)

Boas...céu quase limpo e uma brisa agradavel ,com 21.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jun 2017 às 22:07)

Boas...céu limpo e alguma brisa de NW,com 17.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 24.0ºC.


----------

